# Paint for Bookcase



## The Engineer (Mar 16, 2010)

I am trying to salvage an old school project bookcase; about 40 years old. It is pine, and was stained a very, very dark mahogany color then topcoated with varnish or shelac. 

I want to paint it a light offwhite color. I have sanded the entire surface to give the primer some grip. Primed it two coats with "Bullseye" primer. I am planning to topcoat with "Glidden" gloss latex enamel, tinted to the color I want.

My question is, "Will this paint get dry and hard enough so that it won't stick to books sitting on it for long periods of time?" I just got to thinking, and I have tried a similar paint on some formerly stained and sealed doors and that paint never did get hard and dry. It's been on there for 10 years and sometimes feels tacky. I live in humid hot and muggy Tennessee, by the way.


----------



## jerry (Nov 1, 2006)

If its actually latex then it is a poor choice. for the reasons you listed. Latex is noted for blocking. An oil based enamel or an acrylic enamel would be a better choice.

Regards
Jerry


----------



## minknency (Jun 8, 2010)

Clean the shelf and let dry completely before sanding or painting, you should use oil base paint, so that it will dry quickly. Paint it a different colour than the shelves or outside for an even more customised personal look. Paint the bookcase and shelves using either a brush or a roller, so that it look better or easily paint.


----------



## tendres (Feb 15, 2010)

Jerry is right on the money oil based enamel or an acrylic enamel. We built four new homes all with a elaborate study containing a number of book shelves. The painter used a latex paint which proved to be a disaster, everything stuck to it and pulled away when you took anything off. I sent him back to correct the problem and he repainted with latex again, Daaa. With new shelving installed the oil based enamel worked like a charm. :bangin:


----------



## ash123 (Mar 14, 2010)

What does Glidden customer service say?


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

I've used latex twice for shelves. The first time and the last time.
Go oil. You might want to get some _Penetrol_ to add. It will make the paint flow better in hot conditions.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

I've never had good luck with painted book shelves. Oil or latex. The book covers and binders stored on them always leave marks in the paint from sliding them in and out. But, It's always been a light color, too.


----------

